# Public Land In north ga



## mph (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey all

       I have been hunting public land for yrs with not much luck,taylors ridge,dry creek area.
 Just wondering where some of you guys hunt on public land,and have some luck,it just seems every place i hunt is so pressured and i never see deer until i get in the truck and drive down the road.
 Is there any land left that hold deer and arent pressured to death in north ga. It seems these days,if you dont have private land or you are on a club,you are just hoping to see deer when you go to the woods.
 All feed back welcome on this matter,and good place to try and hunt would be aprreeciated.


----------



## RGRJN (Dec 5, 2005)

Not sure where your hunting. I hunt over by Blue RIdge WMA on public land, Haven't seen a hunter all season.  I know they are out there. One of the best things I did was get a forestry sevice map that outlines, WMA/NF/private for the areas close to home. That helps me alot in finding some out of the way places that nobody hunts. Also helps I don't mind walking innn......... to get away from other people. Kinda bites to drag one out thought. Last year I had a 2.5 hour drag. That was interesting .

Joe


----------



## spraggins (Dec 5, 2005)

sounds like you got a handle on it. that's  the way it is.


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 5, 2005)

*Rgrjn*

2 1/2 hr drag, I bet it was all Up & Down huh??
we should hook up sometime, we're practically neibors !
Garrett


----------



## dixie (Dec 5, 2005)

If you mean dry BRANCH instead of dry creek, your trespassing on leased land, if not, sorry about the post.


----------



## mph (Dec 5, 2005)

*dry branch*

Dixie
   Dry creek is national forest,not sure where dry branch is even located,sorry for the confusion.


----------



## RGRJN (Dec 5, 2005)

Mossy Oak,

Actually it was all uphill. I parked on top and walked over the top and about 3/4 of the way down this Mtn. Then I had the choice of dragging down and out a good ways, then walk back up to get my truck, or just horse him up. I was doing the Texas Two step..... Two steps, pant , pant , pant ,wheeze cough, pant,pant.  Repeat as needed  

Joe


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 6, 2005)

RGRJN said:
			
		

> Not sure where your hunting. I hunt over by Blue RIdge WMA on public land, Haven't seen a hunter all season.  I know they are out there. One of the best things I did was get a forestry sevice map that outlines, WMA/NF/private for the areas close to home. That helps me alot in finding some out of the way places that nobody hunts. Also helps I don't mind walking innn......... to get away from other people. Kinda bites to drag one out thought. Last year I had a 2.5 hour drag. That was interesting .
> 
> Joe



Where can I get one of these?


----------



## syates32 (Dec 6, 2005)

Try the Zahnd Tract on Lookout Mtn. not alot of people know about it because its new to the public. Its bow only but its well worth it trust me, plus it borders my hunting property and maybe you will push some deer over on me..
It is covered up with deer, and there has been some nice bucks taken out of there in the last 2 years.


----------



## RGRJN (Dec 6, 2005)

I got mine from the  Chatahochee National Forest service office. We have one in town here. Located in our towns welcome center now. Used to be a big office, now just a couple of folks. They really cater to hikers, tourist using the NF. It's the place where they give tree cutting permits(for NF land) and what not. Also you have to be specific, about the type of map, they 2-3 diffrent kinds. I ussally just tell'em I want the one that delienates NF from private land. This used to be a black and white topo map in 1:24,000. Not sure now. I just sent one of my college kids over and he got one, a little diffrent than what I have, but basically still the same. Not sure if all offices carry for the whole NF or just their area.

Joe


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 8, 2005)

*Pigeon Mountain hunt report*

The report is they are rutting hard. A friend of my neighbor's killed a 9-point Wed. morning chasing a doe and he talked to another guy that killed a 7-point that had just dis-mounted a doe. He said that after he shot the 7-point a 6-point ran out of the woods and tried to mount her. She then took off and they chased around for a while. 

Anybody else hear anything?


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 10, 2005)

*Went to Pigeon this morning*

kbotta and I went o Pigeon this morning. I sw 1 doe and he saw 4 or 5 does. Neither could get a shot. Oh well.


----------



## kbotta (Dec 11, 2005)

Buddy Kelly And his troups took 3 (out of 4 people). He killed a spike, and a doe. Nick killed a doe. Kelly seen 12 or so deer, had to let the rest walk (tagged out).
Then he killed another deer this morning at a bow only area.
Kb


----------



## BUCKSHOT HALL (Dec 22, 2005)

*Maps*

I found Georgia outdoors online has WMA maps.


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 22, 2005)

*Rgrjn*

What a hoot, heck I wheeze and pant pant when I climb my stairs from the river here, what on earth was I thinking !


----------

